# Filter Brand Preference - Your opinion counted



## jcgoobee (21 Jun 2009)

Hello,

It appears that my Eden 501 (they call it Zoomed 501 in the United States) output rate is not as powerful as it claims on the spec. I notice that the debris on the substrate surface are often left alone and the water outflow doesn't produce adequate flow to deliver the CO2 properly. WIth the help of an external air pump, I have the situation under control but the presence of the air stone is not too appealing. If I can do without an air stone by increasing the filtration forum, I would love to. Hence I'm in the market of replacing my canister filter to a better one soon. My questions are as follow:

1. Among the brands of Fluval, Rena, Eheim and several others, what's your favorite and why? I heard that Fluval and Eheim are equally good, but really not sure as I get mixed messages from the internet so I'd rather to rely more on the expertise of this forum's contributors.

2. Money is relatively not a main concern to me, but spending for more than $600 for a ADA filter is definitely an overkill. I also want to steer away from any filters that are made in China, as their craftsmanship is relatively subpar. Don't get me wrong for being prejudice. I'm a Chinese but I'm simply stating the fact of their overall production quality for aquarium products.

3. My tank is a 32-litre in capacity, is there such a thing of overfiltering? When I talked to one of the owners of ADA USA's San Francisco shop, he said after a month that my tank is establish, I should change the water probably every two weeks instead of weekly. This ensure my filtration is fully cycled for biological fitration. Is this true? I thought, the more water changes, the better?

Thanks folks. Your opion is always appreciated.

Good day.

- James


----------



## SKP1995 (21 Jun 2009)

I only own tetratecs myself (2 ex1200s and 1 ex700) and cannot fault them at all, they haven't missed a beat.  Not sure on the availability of them in your part of the world though.  From the opinions I have heard, eheim filters are held in much higher regard than fluvals, though the eheim ecco range are the exception to this (there was talk of them being manufactured by a subcontractor rather than eheim themselves).


----------



## Nick16 (21 Jun 2009)

tetratecs for me again. 

eheims are fine, but avoid the thermo and especially ecco filters.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jun 2009)

Hi James,
              No filter on the planet produces it's claimed output. That's a marketing strategy employed universally and the filters are tested without media and often without any pressure head, so it's basically just the rating of the filter's pump. This deception is regrettable, but as long as we know the truth we can carry on, simply follow the 10X rule of thumb and safely ignore the shortcomings of the filters. Whatever your tank size is simply multiply by 10 and get a filter rated at that multiplication factor.

Opinions will vary as far as filter brands. There are just as many people with horror stories with every brand. Eheim produces high quality components and are known for their quietness so if your tank will be mounted in an area where you will be sensitive to noise then this is a consideration despite their generally higher price. The Eheim filters also have their output rating even more optimistic than other brands. The rival brands such as Rena, Fluval, Tetratec and so forth produce good filters, perhaps with not as much attention to material quality at lower prices so if cost is a concern one can find satisfactory performance with these brands as well. Since you stated that cost is not an issue for you then the Eheim's price tag will not frighten you. If one had a  large to very large tank then  consider the separate pump and canister units such as Red Sea, Magnum, Iwaki and so forth since you have access to these products living in the USA.

For a 32 litre tank anything rated at 320 LPH or higher will do.

Filter bacterial colonies are not significantly dependent on water column populations, therefore I see no reason to link filter cycling with water changes. I suppose one can use any excuse to avoid performing a water change and that sounds like a pretty nifty excuse, except for the fact that it's an illusion.... I would stick with you initial suspicion. More water changes are always better, for both flora and fauna and the reasons have to do with organic forms of water pollution issues that the filter bacteria, regardless of their population, cannot address.

Cheers,


----------



## swackett (21 Jun 2009)

Hi James,

I've had both fluval and Eheim filters.  I bought an Eheim 2324 thermo filter for my 70l Litre tank and its excellent, absolutely quiet (in fact once I forgot to switch it on after a water change and did not realise for a while as I am used to it being so quiet I thought it was on!).

I used to have fluval 305 on the 240 litre tank in lounge but found it a bit noisy, so I bought an Eheim and again Its almost silent, there is a slight humming, but nothing notable, which is not bad for a stated output of 1850lph and much quieter than the fluval.

I also have found the build quility of eheim filters is excellent, however they do cost a bit more than brands such as fluval, I for one will only buy eheims now.

Hope this helps

Steve.


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Jun 2009)

im going for a tetratec ex600 on my 35litre after lots of research to check it was a good filter, just need to save some money up first


----------



## amy4342 (22 Jun 2009)

Hi James

I use an Eheim 2128 (thermo version) on my 120l and a Fluval 105 on my 25l tank. I love them both and personally have no preference over either, although I love the thermofilters because there is no need for a heater in the tank, which looks much better.


----------



## jcgoobee (22 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> tetratecs for me again.
> 
> eheims are fine, but avoid the thermo and especially ecco filters.



Hi Nick, 

Is there any particular reasons that you don't like about Eheim's Ecco version? I'm just wondering....

- James


----------



## jcgoobee (22 Jun 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> No filter on the planet produces it's claimed output. That's a marketing strategy employed universally and the filters are tested without media and often without any pressure head, so it's basically just the rating of the filter's pump. This deception is regrettable, but as long as we know the truth we can carry on, simply follow the 10X rule of thumb and safely ignore the shortcomings of the filters. Whatever your tank size is simply multiply by 10 and get a filter rated at that multiplication factor.
> 
> Opinions will vary as far as filter brands. There are just as many people with horror stories with every brand. Eheim produces high quality components and are known for their quietness so if your tank will be mounted in an area where you will be sensitive to noise then this is a consideration despite their generally higher price. The Eheim filters also have their output rating even more optimistic than other brands. The rival brands such as Rena, Fluval, Tetratec and so forth produce good filters, perhaps with not as much attention to material quality at lower prices so if cost is a concern one can find satisfactory performance with these brands as well. Since you stated that cost is not an issue for you then the Eheim's price tag will not frighten you. If one had a  large to very large tank then  consider the separate pump and canister units such as Red Sea, Magnum, Iwaki and so forth since you have access to these products living in the USA.
> ...



Hi ceg4048,

I apologize for not properly addressing you as I only have your alias noted in this forum, but thanks so much for taking the time to lay out the facts and good-to-know items before my initial purchase. I did go to two different pet shops (both chains, Petsmart and Petco) and ask for their opinion. I was unable to get much as far as which one is better than the other as they told me that they're pretty much the same.

After reading your post, among with the rest of the feedback, it appears that Eheim is quite reputable with its performance and build quality. This helps a lot for me, to narrow down my further research. I notice there are several editions available in the Eheim brand, ranging from classic, to Ecco, and to Pro. All of their prices are way below ADA's ES series. So it appears to be a logical choice to me.

At this stage, I will need more feedback from the Gurus here (you included, of course), to provide some opinion of which Eheim model maybe the best choice. I just hate the fact that I have to start all over the filter cycling process if I happen to choose a bad one. I noticed that the ADA's NA Gallery in Niigata, has those Eheim classic filters installed for their smaller tanks. I wonder if they are reliable, or there's something better in that size.

Thanks again for helping me out.

Regards.


----------



## jcgoobee (22 Jun 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Hi James
> 
> I use an Eheim 2128 (thermo version) on my 120l and a Fluval 105 on my 25l tank. I love them both and personally have no preference over either, although I love the thermofilters because there is no need for a heater in the tank, which looks much better.



Hello Amy, 

Thanks for replying. I would LOVE the idea of not having a heater placed in the tank as my 32-litre is small enough and a filter with built-in heater sounds like a great choice. The situation is, the Eheim 2128 is gigantic. If I place that filter next to (or beneath) my tank, my wife will definitely divorce me.   

I noticed that the Fluval 205 is the only, lowest end, and smallest of Fluval canister that I can find in the U.S. Also, the folks in this forum don't seem to favor much of the Fluval as opposed to the Eheim, so I suppose Eheim is a better choice for me at this point. I just need to figure out which model will perform well, in relations to its compact size. Thanks again, Amy.


----------



## jcgoobee (22 Jun 2009)

swackett said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> 
> I've had both fluval and Eheim filters.  I bought an Eheim 2324 thermo filter for my 70l Litre tank and its excellent, absolutely quiet (in fact once I forgot to switch it on after a water change and did not realise for a while as I am used to it being so quiet I thought it was on!).
> 
> ...



Hello Steve,

I appreciate the feedback, and as many have suggested, that Eheim is a better choice over Fluval. Therefore, my choice is narrowed down to which model of Eheim will work for me. I'm debating between the Classic and Ecco models, as their sizes are quite compact. I place my tank on the countertop, between the kitchen and the living room, and I don't have a aquarium cabinet for storing my gear. Therefore, I try to find a filter which is visually less instrusive so that my wife will not cut my hobby budget.   

Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## bazz (22 Jun 2009)

hi steve,
i run a eheim ecco pro 130 on 30 liter tank, it is on the floor whilst the tank is also on the kitchen top. the first one i received leaked and had to send it back but the replacement has been running for 6 months now with no problems at all. it does the job perfectly and is little over 12 inches tall incuding the taps, i'm well chuffed!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## swackett (22 Jun 2009)

Hi James,

If you like the idea of an eheim thermo filter then I guess you have the choice of the professonal series and professional 2 series for your 32l tank.

With the professional series you have the 2322 (500lph output) or the 2324 (700lph output) thermo filters
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index01b8.html?key=liniendetail_27542_ehen

With the professional 2 series you have 2126 (950lph) and 2128 (1050lph)
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index8e81.html?key=liniendetail_27555_ehen


I have the 2324 on my 70l Tank which has been running now for over a year with no probs and is silent.

Cheers


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

My two pence worth... I would stay away from the eheim ecco range.  I owned one once and from the perspective of build quality it was easily the worse filter I have ever used.


----------



## jcgoobee (22 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> My two pence worth... I would stay away from the eheim ecco range.  I owned one once and from the perspective of build quality it was easily the worse filter I have ever used.



Hi Matt,

Thanks for pointing out the flaw for the Ecco series. I noticed that the Eccos are the latest addition to their product line so I thought they would be more robust. Anyway, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2009)

The ecco's have always been regarded as gutless cousins of the classics. They're not as good as a tetratec in my opinion but I've only ever used the one. 
Eheim will treat you well but it's probably best to get a classic as they're tried and tested.


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The ecco's have always been regarded as gutless cousins of the classics. They're not as good as a tetratec in my opinion but I've only ever used the one.
> Eheim will treat you well but it's probably best to get a classic as they're tried and tested.



I hear you, Garuf. I tend to agree with you at some point that if a particular brand of product line has been in the market for a long while, such as the Eheim classic, and it has earned a good reputation, it makes sense to go with it as we know that it's been working quite well for many aquarists.

So, if I wish to go with the classic model, which one will you folks recommend? I heard about the 2232 is reasonably good in relations to its size and performance ratio. Do you folks have any issues with it? or there's something better, in about the same size that you can recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> My two pence worth... I would stay away from the eheim ecco range.  I owned one once and from the perspective of build quality it was easily the worse filter I have ever used.



Hi Matt,

You're among the many folks here who haven't got good experience with the Ecco series, so I will definitely steering away from it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## swackett (23 Jun 2009)

I looked at getting 2322 and ended up with the 2324 the reasons being;

1. The 2324 comes with all the media and is "Ready to run" where as the 2322 did not, so if I had bought the 2322 plus media it would have cost more than the 2324
2. The 2324 has an extra basket in the filter and so slightly more media which helps with water cleanliness/quality
3. 2324 had a better lph rating than the 2322.

Basically for me the 2322 was more money and offered less than the 2324 so opted for the latter.  Not sure on how its priced in the US though!  

Hope this helps a bit

Steve


----------



## Toadeh (23 Jun 2009)

Thought I would add, I've got an Ecco 300 running. Has been for nearly 2 months now with no problems. Seems solid, is quiet and works for what I want to do with it. As the others have said, a waking great filter next to the tank is good for the fish and plants but bad for the wife/girlfriend  hence I went for the ecco cause it fitted in my cabinet.


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

swackett said:
			
		

> I looked at getting 2322 and ended up with the 2324 the reasons being;
> 
> 1. The 2324 comes with all the media and is "Ready to run" where as the 2322 did not, so if I had bought the 2322 plus media it would have cost more than the 2324
> 2. The 2324 has an extra basket in the filter and so slightly more media which helps with water cleanliness/quality
> ...



Steve,

I messed up. I said 2322 then I realized that this is a Pro version, which is way too big for situating it below the counter top . I meant to say, the 2211, 2213 or even 2215 series. My bad...

I noticed that the ADA gallery in Naggita has those classic filters deployed to the small tanks, but not sure which models they are, except that they seem to be in the 22xx series.

- James


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

Toadeh said:
			
		

> Thought I would add, I've got an Ecco 300 running. Has been for nearly 2 months now with no problems. Seems solid, is quiet and works for what I want to do with it. As the others have said, a waking great filter next to the tank is good for the fish and plants but bad for the wife/girlfriend  hence I went for the ecco cause it fitted in my cabinet.



Hello...

Thanks for sharing your experience on Ecco. Seems like so far, you are one of the few who has good words for this model. I was thinking, that perhaps the Ecco has overall QC problems versus other models (classic, pro etc) don't. Anyhow, thank you for sharing. 

- James


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

bazz said:
			
		

> hi steve,
> i run a eheim ecco pro 130 on 30 liter tank, it is on the floor whilst the tank is also on the kitchen top. the first one i received leaked and had to send it back but the replacement has been running for 6 months now with no problems at all. it does the job perfectly and is little over 12 inches tall incuding the taps, i'm well chuffed!
> cheers,
> bazz!



Hi Bazz,

Ouch, sorry to hear about the initial leakage problem you had with the Ecco. Like I have mentioned earlier, it could be the overall QC issues for the Ecco series. This is one of the major reasons that I would pick Classic as my top choice. Thanks for sharing your experience though.


----------



## jcgoobee (23 Jun 2009)

swackett said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> 
> If you like the idea of an eheim thermo filter then I guess you have the choice of the professonal series and professional 2 series for your 32l tank.
> 
> ...



Hi swackett,

Thanks for the suggestions, but those Pro series is a bit too big for sitting below our counter top. I'm leaning toward the Classic models but still undecided which one would work well. Per Clive, anything has a claimed output around 32 l/h should do, so I'm considering the Eheim 2211, 2213, or even 2215. Those models seem to be slim in size and got fairly good reputation. Thanks again.


----------



## jcgoobee (24 Jun 2009)

*2213 - found, by made in China.. *

Folks,

After making a solid determination to go with the Eheim 2213, I was delighted to find it available from a local chain pet store (Petsmart). I called them up and they said it's only available online since it's a legacy product (they said more than 5 years?.... hm..). I checked their web page, and was happy to find that only costs US $70 plus shipping.

Now, the biggest concern I have is, all the Classic models are now made in China. Has anyone in this forum got the Classic model but made in China? Any issues? I'm just a bit concern since it's no longer made in Germany and I'm not sure if the quality of build is up to par. Am I worrying too much?

Here's the link:  http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753158


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jun 2009)

Yes, you're worrying too much. The computer and monitor you are using to read this on was probably made in China. Get on with it mate.  

Cheers,


----------



## jcgoobee (24 Jun 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yes, you're worrying too much. The computer and monitor you are using to read this on was probably made in China. Get on with it mate.
> 
> Cheers,




Haha.... Clive.... I know, I know... After reading your post, I placed an order with Petsmart right away. I didn't get the 2213, rather, I ordered the 2215 which has even more outflow rating (620 vs. 440 of the 2213). I got a pretty good deal for US$116, after tax, shpping.... this should last for a while.

Next thing to do, buy some DIY ferts. 

Thanks!


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jun 2009)

Good man. Does this also come with media? I believe Supercoley1 gave you a link for the ferts. Study the articles over and over until you can recite them in your sleep..  

Cheers,


----------



## jcgoobee (24 Jun 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Good man. Does this also come with media? I believe Supercoley1 gave you a link for the ferts. Study the articles over and over until you can recite them in your sleep..
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Clive... yes, it comes with... "Comes with free media (EHFIMECH, 1 coarse filter pad, EHFISUBSTRAT, 1 fine filter pad, and 1 carbon filter pad for initial filtration or after medication) and double tap valves."

Oh yeah... I have bookmarked his link and ready to order some ferts from them. I read your article about EI dosing over and over again, and the more I read it, the more sense it makes. It's a masterpiece.

Just about 3 days ago, I have been really bold and start dosing the ADA ferts at or a little bit above the recommended level, keeping my Violet pipe up at night, and air pump on at 24/7.. not to mention that I removed the Fluval's ClearMax as soon as you gave me the lecture (grin grin... good criticism indeed). You know what? the BGA situation is much, much improved the past few days. Granted I still have small patches here and there, but not as bad as before.

I notice that the hairgrass is now growing well, greener, but the E. Vivipara on the back is not growing at all, in fact, their condition is worsening, in the sense that the tips on the top of the stem are getting softer and softer, and eventually, rot away.. 

Will also get the Solenoid this weekend to have better CO2 control. Thanks Clive.


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2009)

Hi James,

Well done for getting the Classic, I'm sure you find it a great filter.

I'm just slightly confused on the choice as you mentioned you would like a filter with a built in heater if possible and that the pro series was too large fit under the counter.  The 2322 and 2324 come with built in heaters and are smaller than the 2215  :? 

Cheers,


----------



## jcgoobee (24 Jun 2009)

swackett said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> 
> Well done for getting the Classic, I'm sure you find it a great filter.
> 
> ...



Hi Swackett,

Oh... I was the footprint of the Pro series from Eheim's web site. It appears that the classic series (except 2250 and 2260) have smaller footprints than the Pro series. Any filter will fit underneath the countertop just fine in my opinion, but when my wife sees a green brick in that size right next to our B&W speakers, she will definitely be unhappy..... haha.

Quetion to you though.... when I look at the pictures of the 2213, 2215 etc, I didn't notice there's a water flow control? I just didn't see it... I just hope that the 2215 will not be TOO powerful to suck away my beloved Tetras... 

Thanks.


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2009)

Hi James,

It's always good to keep the wife happy, I understand your thinking  

I've looked at the manual for the 2215 http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf and can't see any way to reduce flow on the filter (well the manual does not mention any way).  WIth the pro you can adjust the flow using out flow, so I guess you could fit an inline tap to the out flow pipe to control flow ?

Cheers


----------



## jcgoobee (25 Jun 2009)

swackett said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> 
> It's always good to keep the wife happy, I understand your thinking
> 
> ...



Hi Swackett,

Right before I read your replied, I just remember that my Do!Aqua poppy glass has a bowl shape which actually can diffuse the outflow volume to the surface of the water http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=65_67&products_id=361. Even if the water outflow coming from the 2215 is too powerful, it shouldn't create a whirpool inside my tank.  I will give it a try first before getting a flow control inline tap as you have suggested, but hey, that's a great suggestion. Thanks buddy.


----------



## a1Matt (26 Jun 2009)

jcgoobee said:
			
		

> I notice that the hairgrass is now growing well, greener, but the E. Vivipara on the back is not growing at all, in fact, their condition is worsening, in the sense that the tips on the top of the stem are getting softer and softer, and eventually, rot away..
> 
> Will also get the Solenoid this weekend to have better CO2 control. Thanks Clive.



Rotting is usually low CO2.  
If the CO2 is good elsewhere in the tank, then it is likely down to flow. i.e. the CO2 is not getting to the plant. (is the vivipara is in a low flow area?)

The new filter and solenoid should help


----------



## jcgoobee (26 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> jcgoobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Matt,

The Vivipara is situated behind the back of the far left, which is exactly the opposite side from where I put the CO2 diffuser. My set up is quite traditional. Heater, Drop Checker, air stone, filter pipes in/out flow are all on the back. The only thing I put on the right side, is the CO2 diffuser and a thermostat. So, it's likely that is caused by insufficient water circulation. 

Per Clive's prior suggestions, I leave the outflow Poppy glass pipe up, keep the air bump on at all time, all my oil film on the surface is gone, DC is almost at constant green except when I get up in the morning, it's between blue/green but probably due to the plants are resting and not enough O2 in the water. BGA situation continues to improve.

My Eheim 2215 is scheduled for delivery on coming Wednesday, so I can't wait to get it installed. 

Thanks.


----------



## a1Matt (26 Jun 2009)

Vivipara on the opposite side of the diffuser eh? ...that adds more credence to the lack of flow causing the rotting. Which is good news as the new filter is imminent 

Also you mention your drop checker starts off a little less than green. As you probably know already, this can easily be tweaked by turning on the CO2 a little earlier.  I wouldn't touch it yet though, see how things go with the filter first and then tweak accordingly.

Clive probably said all this already. I'm just too lazy too go back and read the posts. lol


----------



## jcgoobee (2 Jul 2009)

*Eheim 2215 deployed*

After spending about an hour, I finally have set this up.

Received the package this afternoon, and had it up and running within an hour. This is a great filter. The flow rate is much, much better than my old Eden 501. Actually, the outflow was too strong but luckily, I could slow it down by using the quick disconnect level.

The filter is so quiet and at first I thought it was broken. The only regret I had, was I accidently broken the glass Violet pipe (Do!Aqua) inlet when I hooked up the plastic hose with it. I feel so sad.. I guess I will get the replacement this coming weekend.

Guys, thanks again for all the help and feedback. This filter will likely last for a long while.


----------



## jcgoobee (3 Jul 2009)

*Day 2 observation*

OKay, this is the second day that I have installed my new Eheim 2215, and the 3rd day that I started using the EI ferts... couple of observations that I'd like to share.

1. The E. Vivipara on the far back of the tank does NOT rot anymore. In face, it has started the runners (not sure if this is the right term) and the runners are bright green and look healthy!

2. Still have blue green algae (BGA), but it's not as bad as before. I had to do daily removal before I started the EI method but now, have to clean it every 2 to 3 days. The new glasso runners are growing much better... bright green but old glasso still got BGA grown on them.. but not too bad

3. The flow rate of the Eheim 2215 is really powerful. Although the water is  free of floating debris, and no oily film build-up on the surface (yay!!!!) at all, but the water doesn't look completely transparent at all... a bit milky actually. I use most of the filtration media that came with the filter except that I use about 70% of the bio rings and added the existing ones from the Eden 501 (trying to capture those old bacteria), and the carbon pad. Instead, I added some fluval active carbon and Purigen. Here's the order I put the media, from the bottom up: Bio rings, coarse pad, all the substrat pro, 1 small bag of active carbon and a separate bag of Zeo Carb, which is a mixture of active carbon and ammonia remover, small bag of Purigen, the finally, set the white filter pad on the top. I didn't put the thin carbon pad on the top as I already have 1.5 bags of active carbon there.... is this the reason that the filter is causing the water milky? or it's just taking time to cycle the bacteria inside the filter?

Again, any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jul 2009)

Sounds great - especially the vivipara giving off new shoots after only two days  8) 

With regards to the old glosso still having algae... as long as the algae is not spreading I would just wait until the new glosso has grown in a bit more, then trim out the old leaves.

With regards to the cloudy water... I agree with your suggestion - this does sound like a bacterial bloom, and these things run their course given enough time. They are not harmful, just annoying to the eye.  If you want to speed up the process by carrying out more frequent WC's.

When you put your new filter in, did you take the muck out of the old filter, or any of the media from it, and put it in the new one? This 'seeding' of the new filter speeds up the time it takes to establish.


----------



## jcgoobee (3 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Sounds great - especially the vivipara giving off new shoots after only two days  8)
> 
> With regards to the old glosso still having algae... as long as the algae is not spreading I would just wait until the new glosso has grown in a bit more, then trim out the old leaves.
> 
> ...



Hi Matt,

Thanks for the suggestions about the algae issues. I just did a WC today (my day off, Friday..) Will head down to ADA in San Francisco to get the Poppy inflow pipe. I really hate the green look of the Eheim plastic. It's ugly.

I did put all the bacteria rings from the old Eden 501 into the new filter. The other ones are not quite transferable as they are just some active carbon (which was due for change anyway), and the cylinder shape of coarse foam. You're right. It's probably having a bacteria bloom now.. not sure if I should dose any ADA Clear Dash, but I will just wait out a couple of days and see what happens.

Question... should I, or can I leave the Purigen bag inside the filter? Is it safe to leave it there as a permanent filtration media?

Have a good day, Matt.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2009)

Purigen needs to be recharged every so often. It does no harm to be in the filter except for the fact that it contributes to blocking the available flow throughput, so it may as well be doing something useful if you will leave it in.

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jul 2009)

jcgoobee said:
			
		

> but I will just wait out a couple of days and see what happens.


good call.  I'm all for sitting back and watching, cheaper and less effort that way  8) 
Haven't had a bloom for a long time myself, but I recall it can take up to two weeks to clear, so do not stress if it is still there in a few days time.



			
				jcgoobee said:
			
		

> Have a good day, Matt.


Cheers, I will! I just finished work until Mon AM, so that helps


----------



## jcgoobee (4 Jul 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Purigen needs to be recharged every so often. It does no harm to be in the filter except for the fact that it contributes to blocking the available flow throughput, so it may as well be doing something useful if you will leave it in.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks Clive. I'm not too concern about that the the Purigen will slow down the flowrate, as I now have to turn it half way so it won't create a whirpool in my tank... haha...

For such a huge filter, probably I will just clean it every two months, and I will check out the Purigen and see if it needs to be recharged.


----------



## jcgoobee (4 Jul 2009)

*Cycle complete - YAY!*

The milky water condition was completely gone when I woke up this morning. I guess the bacteria bloom is over last night and my water is now crystal clean!!!! Better water flow rate filters do make a huge difference. I remember that it took nearly two weeks to have this result for my Eden 501 back then. Love my Eheim 2215!


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jul 2009)

Well I am glad I was wrong and that it cleared that quickly  8)


----------

